# Noob questions...CAE... Goat teats taped?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay. More newbie questions. Suppose after I have my does tested they end up having CAE. I have read about breeders "taping" the teats so that the babies cannot nurse. What is that, how does it work, and can you do that when you are expecting your goat to kid so that the baies are unable to nurse when the babies are born?

I am asking this, because if the results are no good, I still want to raise CAE free kids. Either my husband or I are home enough to check on the goats throughout the day, and I can make sure I am home more durring kidding season to make sure that the kids get proper nourishment soon after they are born. Or does this matter because the mom might lick the baby off and they could still get it? I have heard that they can still get CAE through the water, etc. And can sheep spread it?

*shrugs* If I had known when I was getting goats that there would be so much to worry about, I would have done more homework before bringing the ones I have home.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The tape will probably work....but it can come off.....that is the down fall......  

I believe that CAE is transferred by milk and maybe blood.....I don't believe it is caught through water ...saliva ect.....

I know it can be very frustrating and nerve racking waiting on test results.... :hug: 

I pray that they come up negative... so you won't have to worry about taping..... ray: :hug:

You can buy teat tape that is breathable ....It's called .......Leaker Seal Teat Tape 
or some people use finger bandages insuring it is covering the orifice....then wrap with a strip of duct tape around the top of the teat and around the middle....of the teat...


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

I am taping one of my does teat right now to help in weaning the kids off her.
I been taping her (I used black tape at first all i had, she didnt mind) for a week now and the kids have only succeeded in getting the tape off twice.
I figure I have to do it for another 2 weeks to finish weaning them.

I know that dont answer you question about CAE but I hope it helps on deciding to tape a mom that is CAE postitive


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Like I said, I only want to use it IF the does have CAE when it comes kidding time. Just in case I can't reach the kids in time when they are born. After they are born I would seperate the kids from the does. I have also heard of a thing you put on the does utter to keep kids from nursing?


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Like Pam said, CAE is passed on through the milk and amniotic fluids though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Like Pam said, CAE is passed on through the milk and amniotic fluids though.


thanks Amy for mentioning ....amniotic fluids.....I forgot to put that down :doh:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I tried using teat tape several years ago when i was trying to wean my whether off his dam. He or she kept getting it off. But i know other people have had success. I would wait for the test results before you worry too much about it. 
beth


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

You're welcome Pam.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Amniotic fluids, that is a danger when the moms lick the babies dry, or? I am confused again.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, it is from them licking their kids dry, etc.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm... Maybe a muzzle and taping the teats... Wow, sounds like a lot of work... Guess a muzzle would not be good. Bleh. Sure hope they don't have anything. *lays head down and smothers self with pillow*


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

If amniotic fluid passes on CAE, how can CAE prevention be practised at all? Surely the babies are floating in amniotic fluid for 5 months inside the mother, plus they are born in a big gloop of amniotic fluid - and usually swallow a good bit of it too... so even if you remove the baby straight after birth, they have still had that contact 

LW


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

To date the only proven means of CAE transferance is from the colostrum to the kids. The birth fluids and mating do not transfer it, additionally they have not yet seen any evedance that blood is a way to transfer it either.... that all said a goat with CAE is likely to develop pretty painful clinical signs by about age 3-4. Its like a really bad rehumatiod arthritis in the knees. It does a bunch of other stuff to the goats insides as well(just cant remember all of it right now).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pathogenesis
> 
> CAE virus infects goats primarily by horizontal transmission via ingestion of infected colostrum or infected milk. The virus is absorbed across the small intestine and infects the mononuclear cells.3,16 There is also transmission of CAE virus by direct contact between goats via shedding of the virus in the saliva, the urogenital secretions, and the feces. Contact with the blood of an infected animal can also transmit the disease.9 Some sources speculate in utero or vertical transmission; however, studies to date have not documented this form of viral transmission.13,15 CAE virus remains latent until the monocytes mature into macrophages.16,17 The macrophages then disseminate to other tissues such as mammary gland, choroid plexus, synovium, lung interstitium, and their associated draining lymph nodes.17 Clinical signs and lesions of CAE are associated with the viral replication in the infected macrophages. Active viral infection induces a strong, but non-protective, humoral and cell mediated immune response.10,12,16 It is also important to note that the maternal antibodies passed in the colostrum are not protective for kids ingesting the colostrum.1


this is the site it came from...warning: some graphic pics....
http://www.vet.uga.edu/VPP/clerk/logan/index.php

In there findings they found a few cases of utero ...but it wasn't documented ....so there is a small chance ....a very small chance....that it can occur.......Contact with the blood of an infected animal can also transmit the disease.............CAE is so misunderstood....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: Thanks Pam, that is a very informational link.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

So really the moral of the story is keep your herd totally CAE free. After reading that I personally would't keep an animal that has it  I wish they could find a vaccine for it. great link btw.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know ...  ..it is so misunderstood .....with conflicting outcomes....
but... there has been good outcomes .... with pulling the kids from mom ....at birth ....you never know......it is a scary disease..... :hug: 


I am praying that......Dreamchaser's goats are CAE negitive...... ray: :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

So I forget. Where do I send the blood samples to again? I have someone I know who could get the samples for me out of them. I suppose I need to buy the vials at the vets office. I really need a run-down of how to do it. I have never had to do anything like this before. I ussually just take the animal to the vet if I need soemthing, but it's too expensive.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

So my goulish question here is is the meat from a CAE goat eadible?


----------

